# Litespeed Archon T1



## onyx

Have just finished building my new Archon !  
Have been out for a short testride, and the I`m loving it !


----------



## bornin53

*Is it an Optical Illusion or .....*

does your Archon T1 have a level top tube? I was under the impression that the frame was offered only with compact geometry.


----------



## estone2

onyx said:


> Have just finished building my new Archon !
> Have been out for a short testride, and the I`m loving it !


Very cool bike. That being said, I'm a little confused. Does it say "cannondale.com" on the chainstay?


----------



## FondriestFan

It's a chainstay protector.

Nice bike.


----------



## estone2

FondriestFan said:


> It's a chainstay protector.


Well duh, but it still confuses me in its Canondaleality.


----------



## onyx

It is a 59 cm frame with traditional geometry. 
As FondriestFan noticed, I use a chainstayprotector.
This was the only one I had, so I’m using it (despite the 
fact that it reads Cannondale:blush2: ) until my local shop can provide 
me with something more neutral.


----------



## gonetothehills

That's very lovely indeed! Nice addition of the red chainring bolts too - nice bit of retro bling. Would you mind giving us the detailed spec and weight please? We can probably work out most of the kit from the pic, but it would be interesting to see.

BTW - nice to see LS trying out another version of the logo...  

Have you ridden many more miles yet?


----------



## Litemike

*Nice*

The proto compact looked like it had a much larger top tube / head tube "wrap" The seat stays look thin, if the t.t. looked like the d.t. I would be in w/ a compact. Don't know about those decals though. I also see it comes in 1 cm inc's. How much?


----------



## rickturbo

I am absolutely drooling over this bike. I sold my 2004 Ultimate to buy the new Trek Madone but I'm reconsidering now. How does it feel laterally? What's it weigh?


----------



## onyx

Have been out for some rides now, and the bike is awesom.
The frame is stiff yet comfortable. 
Have done some changes to the setup from the picture. 
I haven`t got the weight of the bike, but the frame weighs 1115 grams. 

Bike Setup:

Litespeed Archon T1 59 cm 
Complete Dura-Ace group. 
Dura-Ace pedals 
KMS X10sl Chain
Fi'zi:k Arione saddle
Ritchy WCS Carbon seatpost
FSA OS-140 Stem
FSA K-force Handlebar
Nokon wires 
Chris King Classic hubs
DT Revolutoin spokes
Mavic Open Pro rims
Michelin Pro2 racing tires


----------



## Lausitzer-Granit

*litespeed*

I have seen the Archon picture.Can you post more of them please, especialy the Head Tube in different angles.I will get the frame in Size 52 and i think the Details are very important for me...
Thanks.


----------



## FondriestFan

If the frame weighs 1115, that is VERY impressive for a Ti frame. We're talking about maybe 200 grams lighter than the Moots Compact SL.

Very nice. I dig the tubes. The one on Cyclingnews is the tits.


----------



## Lausitzer-Granit

*...*

Yes and my frame will be 1056 gr. in SIze 52 !!! My old Ghisallo from 05 was 902 gr. because the stiffnes was not enough for me... 
I hope the new Archon make it better :thumbsup:


----------



## TiDreaming

Nice bike


----------



## Lausitzer-Granit

*litespeed*

I hope you post fotos very quickly...


----------



## teoteoteo

bornin53 said:


> does your Archon T1 have a level top tube? I was under the impression that the frame was offered only with compact geometry.


They offer 3 sizes in standard geometry. 55-57-59


----------



## TiDreaming

Nice chain


----------



## wjc0alk

I am very interested in the Archon , Do you still like the bike? and could you tell me your Height and weight ? I'm 6'3" and 240lbs and have riding my Merlin since 1995. I not sure how much difference the Archon would make, but I'm told it would be huge. I also spoke with Litespeed and they said they can make a custom bike for an addional $400-$500.


----------



## 69chevelle70

*Archon Ride*

Recently upgraded from a Tuscany to an Archon. At 6'1 215# no lightweight but, this bike doesn't flex at all yet remains comfortable after long rides. The Ti fram absorbs a ton of road vibration yet delivers when you hammer. Truly an awesome ride.


----------



## raymonda

FondriestFan said:


> It's a chainstay protector.
> 
> Nice bike.


You can really go without a chainstay protector on a nude Ti frame. Chain slap will not harm or mark the frame.

Nice ride!


----------



## vortechcoupe

way too many headset spacers on both bikes. maybe even dangerous on the 1st one. The frames look very nice. And yeah, take the chainstay protector off. I don't even see those on road bikes at all, even carbon much less a ti frame.


----------



## raymonda

vortechcoupe said:


> way too many headset spacers on both bikes. maybe even dangerous on the 1st one. The frames look very nice. And yeah, take the chainstay protector off. I don't even see those on road bikes at all, even carbon much less a ti frame.


He can safely have 50mm of spacers, which is what it looks like he has. Obviously, he needs his bars where he has them, thus the spacers. If he goes beyond this he will need to replace his stem to a differant degree. 

He could alway flip his stem, cut his fork, remove some spacers,save weight and have his bars in the same plane. But, I'm sure he knows what he likes.


----------



## Tequila Joe

Sweet! This is he first Archon I've seen in traditional geometry.


----------



## rickturbo

*Archon Heaven*



wjc0alk said:


> I am very interested in the Archon , Do you still like the bike? and could you tell me your Height and weight ? I'm 6'3" and 240lbs and have riding my Merlin since 1995. I not sure how much difference the Archon would make, but I'm told it would be huge. I also spoke with Litespeed and they said they can make a custom bike for an addional $400-$500.



I've had it since Aug of 2007 and absolutely love it. Feels stiff like a carbon bike without the harshness. Very close to the R3 SL in stiffness and ride, except the Archon just eats the road like no other. I race, tour, climb and do training rides. Does them all great. I'm 6'0", 190 lbs. 57 compact frame. Current weight, with pedals, 14.85 lbs. Components: SRAM, FSA light cranks, Bontrager XXX wheels. :thumbsup:


----------

